# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Superpickers at Mrs. Hyatt's Picking Jam in Asheville this Thurs.

## f5loar

I just received word that they are expecting some really great superpickers to stop by Mrs. Hyatt's weekly Thursday night jam for this coming Thursday March 24.  This is an excellent jam to attend in the Asheville area of North Carolina.  I know for sure legendary Monroeite picker Evan Reilly will be there with his custom made F5 mandolin.  He expects long time retired pro picker RoHo to also be there playing his gold plated Mastertbone banjo.  I hope to make this big jam also this week.  Fun for the whole family so it is kid friendly.  Get's started around 7PM until the last lick is heard usually around 9PM.  Afterwards the superpickers usually head downtown to the famous "Jack of The Woods" bar on Patton Ave.  They get started up around 10PM and go until they close around 2am.

----------


## evanreilly

In addition to the usual suspects, apparently there will be media coverage of the mellifluous melodies, as there are rumors that the _North Carolina Travel Guide_ is sending investigative reporters to investigate the tunes...
Stay tuned...
and bring all your friends & neighbors!!!  and their fiddles!!!!

----------


## f5loar

Does this mean I need to wear my Nudie Rhinestone suit for the occasion?  Or will the regular Mandolin Cafe cap work?

----------


## evanreilly

Well, let's just wear our Mandolincafe caps and let the music make the statement!!!

----------


## f5loar

I hope to pay tribute to 2 fallen legends, Ferlin Husky and David Deese. And I hope we can get RoHo to pay tribute to Simon Crum who also died last week. It should be a great night to be at Mrs. Hyatts.  There should be lots of Monroe tunes!

----------


## Big Joe

Tom... It's always the right time for a Nudie suit!  You don't have to play great with a suit like that.  It's loud enough even a good loar may not be heard over it, but it will overpower a banjo!  :Smile:  .

----------


## Duane Graves

So, how did the jam go? It would be fun to hear the particulars--dgg

----------


## evanreilly

There was indeed some super good pickin' last night.  Tributes to Ferlin Husky & David Deese were made.  Mandolincafe caps were in evidence, but F5loar did not sport the famous Nudie suit.  However, his distressed Gibson mandolin wore a new Tonegard and armrest!!!

----------


## f5loar

It was a good picking night.  Even went into overtime.  About 6 Superpickers showed up with one being Bryan Sutton's Dad Jerry Sutton picking some high powered flatpicking. There is no doubt where Bryan learned his chops from.  There was lots of Monroe going down with one super Monroe fiddler to lead the way.  I remember pickin' renditions of "Waton's Blues", "Texas Gallop" "Bluegrass Stomp" and "Smokey Mtn. Schotish" to name a few.  A highlight for me was the Stomp.  Seems everyone really stretched out to give it a real good stomping variation on the old Monroe theme. 
Evan switched around as needed and so did I.  The superpicker from WVA brought in some really great bluegrass classics and wild guitar breaks done left handed style.  We had to do the "Wings of A Dove" several times so Ferlin could hear us.  RoHo couldn't remember the words to the Simon Crum hits but he was thought of the whole night.  We dedicated "Bluegrass Breakdown" to fallen Monroe banjoist David Deese.  There was one super Gilchrist F5 from about '03 that was cuttin' the wallpaper.  And another high end Flatiron F5 knocking the notes out like a machine gun.  Evan's "Dude" was peeling paper off the walls too.  I guess Mrs. Hyatt can get someone in there during the week to glue it back up.  The Jacks was popping pretty good last night too until about 2AM.

----------


## f5loar

I meant to say it was 6 superpickers in addtion to the Hyatt's regular pickers that always show up on Thursday nights.

----------


## 300win

Hey Tom, which priceless did/do you take on these gigs ?

----------


## evanreilly

Ahhh...
In F5loar's hands, even a Kentucky KM-180 sounds priceless. It just might not be as distressed as some other mandolins that appear at Mrs. Hyatt's jam.
 BTW: The first Thursday of every month is Pot Luck night at Mrs. Hyatt's.  Bring a covered dish or food item as well as an instrument.

----------


## 300win

Hmmmm, wonder how come he don't pick a Kentucky KM-180 ?

----------


## sachmo63

Hey i know im late to the party but where is this place, it would be great to get there one of these days.

----------


## f5loar

I'll let Evan give the direction details since he lives in that area.  But to my question about what I bring to Hyatts is whatever I grab going out the door.  Lately I've not played as much mandolin as I have guitar or banjo.  I see who else shows up and then pick what can add the most to the jam.  Evan will do the same.  If there is not a bass player he will grab the house bass and keep the jam going with a good beat.   I alternate mandolins based on the how the strings sound and how old they might be.  I hate changing strings when they break and would rather do them all at once before they break but at the same time I hate to change strings.  I don't know if I have picked a KM180 but probably have picked worse.  I have taken Eastman 815s and Kentucky 1000/1500s to the jam.

----------


## evanreilly

One is never 'late' to a party that keeps going every Thursday night.
Mrs. Hyatt's Music House is located at 627 Brevard Road, in Asheville.  It is located just south of the I-40 intersection at rte 191.  It is located on the right side of the road, heading south on rte 191/Brevard Road, just between the two big new car dealerships.  It is a single family house up a driveway from the main road; and even with all the construction going on, there is still good access up the driveway.  Lots of folks park on the shoulder of the road and walk up to the Music House.
This coming Thursday, the first of the month, is Pot Luck night, so bring a covered dish or food item and your instrument.
All acoustic country/bluegrass/old-time musicians are welcome. Pickin' starts about 6:30-ish.

----------


## f5loar

The cat's out of the bag........  more superpickers headed to Hyatt's this Thursday, 4/21 for another great night of high end jamming.
I think a few of them leans towards the Monroe Doctrine so expect lots of Monroe tunes to come ringing from the rafters.  If weather is good there should be break off jammers under the willow tree too.

----------


## evanreilly

Is there another canon in the great Book of The Blue Grass Music after Monroe????  Some think not!!!   
And the 100th anniversary of Sir William of Rosine is nigh approaching.....
Mrs. Hyatt's is still going strong after these many years....
Stop by any Thursday night.....
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mrs-Hy...e/136900621610

----------


## Fstpicker

I wish I still lived up in that area. I'd be going there every week I believe. 

Thanks for keeping us posted on the latest happenings there.

Jeff

----------


## f5loar

You know you are at a serious jam session when someone breaks into  "I Haven't Seen Mary In Years", "Big Sandy River" and "Sittin' Along In the Moondlight"  These are not your ordinary wimpy jam sessions at Hyatts.  This is for the hard core deep rooted tradionalists who just like to pick.

----------


## evanreilly

And we certainly have our share of good musicians (some of the  'superpickers') who know and appreciate the music of William Smith Monroe.
Next Thursday (5/5/11) is Pot Luck night and a birthday party for a local fiddle player, Branson Raines.
Bring a covered dish and your instrument.

----------


## f5loar

It's going to happen again............ another gathering of superpickers coming to Mrs. Hyatts this Thursday.  From what I heard there is planning to be a mini-LoarFest East happening around 7PM.  If you have never been to one of the many LoarFest held around the country it's a great time to taste test those old Loars to see if you think they are all they are cracked up to be.  I've enjoyed many of them over the years and it's always exciting to play an old Loar you've never played before.  And we plan to head down to Jack of Woods for some more superpicking.  A few weeks ago at Jacks I saw Mark Newton just sitting down enjoying his beer and listening to the great bluegrass.  You never known who is going to show up on Thursdays in Asheville at Hyatts and Jacks.

----------


## evanreilly

We will be having our usual Pot Luck dinner this Thursday, May 26th. 
Bring instruments and a food item to share. Being as it is heavy strawberry harvest time, look forward to some interesting strawberry concoctions.

Also a heads-up for the forthcoming (Sunday, June 4th) JamFest at Mrs. Hyatt's Music House to celebrate her 94th birthday.. Starts at 2pm and ends when the last tune is played......

----------


## f5loar

Pot luck in the middle of the month?  That's great to hear.  I wonder if anybody will bring a pot of Ramp Soup?  Any chance there will be a pot of Mrs. Hyatt's famous Chickn'N'Dumplins'?    I'm founding out the LoarFest East is really shaping up and should be a great time for the Loars to gather under the old oak tree outside the Hyatt's Picking Parlor.  I'll have to brush up on my Monroe tunes to get in shape for this jam.

----------


## evanreilly

Don't know about Ramps soup, but I am sure there will other good fixin's  there.....

----------


## f5loar

I bet legendary Western Carolina banjoist RoHo knows where to find the authentic mountain ramps and can boil up a pot of ramps for some good soup.  Have him bring a pot.

----------


## John Duncan

I'll bring my little fiddle  :Grin:

----------


## Michael Ramsey

I may see y'all this Thursday evening.

----------


## evanreilly

SON!!!!
We have a house bass, If you need.... it is a 'workingman's bass'...  you gots to work hard to play it!!!!!

----------


## Michael Ramsey

> SON!!!!
> We have a house bass, If you need.... it is a 'workingman's bass'...  you gots to work hard to play it!!!!!


I'll bring mine.  Thanks!

----------


## evanreilly

Michael:
take the rte 191/Brevard Road exit off I-40 west. Left at light, go south a bit on 191.  Mrs. Hyatt's is up the driveway between the big car dealerships, before the Nissan dealer.

----------


## Michael Ramsey

Evan, I hate I didn't make it.  There's a mando player who used to live here, that dropped by for supper, at the last minute.  I had to spend some time with Aaron and THEN, the storm clouds began gathering.  Maybe in a couple more weeks.

----------


## evanreilly

> Evan, I hate I didn't make it.  There's a mando player who used to live here, that dropped by for supper, at the last minute.  I had to spend some time with Aaron and THEN, the storm clouds began gathering.  Maybe in a couple more weeks.




Well, it certainly did get a boomin' & flashin' tonite....  but the music was good & there was plenty of food....  Try & make it on Sunday June 5th @ 2PM for JamFest...
cya.... E

----------


## Mandobike

Hi, everyone--I'm a seasoned bass player who will be in Asheville on Thursday, August 4.  I'd love to come to Mrs. Hyatt's jam--would I get a shot at playing if I showed up?  (I'd have my own bass with me.)  

Thanks--

Celia

----------


## evanreilly

> Hi, everyone--I'm a seasoned bass player who will be in Asheville on Thursday, August 4.  I'd love to come to Mrs. Hyatt's jam--would I get a shot at playing if I showed up?  (I'd have my own bass with me.)  
> 
> Thanks--
> 
> Celia


No one has ever been shot @ Music House!!!  All are welcome....

----------


## f5loar

There is a house bass that most anyone who knows a lick or two will use.  But if you got your own doghouse by all means bring it along.  There is plenty of room not to mention during the good weather there might be other groupings outside the music house.
If you can stand it you likely would be the bass player for the entire night.  Evan might even give you a chance to shine solo on a break on Foggy Mtn. Special or the Bluegrass Stomp.

----------


## evanreilly

*And one never knows when any of the 'super-pickers' will be in attendance.  Always surprise guests!!!
And tonight is Pot Luck dinner night; and it will also be the first Thursday of August, the 4th.  Bring a covered dish or other food item and your instruments.*

----------


## Mandobike

Thanks, Evan!  I'll try not to tempt anyone to take a shot at me (but I will take a shot at playing the bass ;-))  Now, if I pick up the mandolin at Music House, someone may shoot me to put me out of my misery...........

----------


## Mandobike

Shucks, boys, looks like I won't make it to Mrs. Hyatt's jam on Thursday, Aug. 4.  I got asked to play bass with a band that night, and couldn't turn 'em down.  I'll have to catch the Thursday night jam the next time we come through.  So much good music in and around Asheville (unlike central Pennsylvania--arrgghh).

Celia

----------

